
Being a Developer After 40 - puppetmaster3
https://medium.com/@akosma/being-a-developer-after-40-3c5dd112210c#.x0fp7fyg4
======
brudgers
Larger discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11569726](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11569726)

